# Former Sub Forums



## poizenisxkandee

Apologies if this should have gone in the restructuring thread, but is there a way to search or browse through threads that belonged to a sub-forum that no longer exists?  I know some general chatter threads have prefixes but wondering if that is a standard thing? 

Thinking specifically of designers that used to be popular but aren't anymore, like Botkier or Linea Pelle which I believe had subs.


----------



## Swanky

They were all folded into the "Handbags and Purses" Forum, you can search that forum for any threads!


----------

